# Groesse des Speichers bei Applets



## SaschaLR (22. Sep 2005)

Hi Leute!

Kann ich irgendwie den Speicher, den ein Applet zur Verfuegung hat beeinflussen, sprich begrenzen oder die Systemvorgabe erhoehen???

Es geht dabei um IE 5.5 / 6 und Firefox 1.0.6

Dank und Gruss,
Sascha


----------



## SaschaLR (23. Sep 2005)

Ok... neue Erkenntnisse.

Es schient, als ob der Speciher dynamisch zugewiesen wird, je nach Bedarf.


----------



## AlArenal (23. Sep 2005)

Ein Applet hat maximal 64 MB Heap Space zur Verfügung. Das lässt sich lediglich durch client-seitige manuelle Konfiguration ändern.


----------



## SaschaLR (23. Sep 2005)

Das wiederum ist sehr seltsam, denn als Wert für MaxMemory bekomme ich 97MB zurück 

Kannst du kurz erläutern, wie diese manuelle Konfiguration aussehen würde?

Gruss,
Sascha


----------

